# Can I sue DoorDash for a Dog biting me



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

I was delivering an order and the guy opens the door and a few seconds later this big German Shepherd comes running out at me.. I back up as he's coming towards me and trip over something and fall to the ground. Before I fell he bit me on my side then stopped. It could have been a hell a lot worse.

I reported it to DoorDash... 

2 weeks later the DoorDash app sends me back to the same adddress. I reported it again and told them to stop sending me to dangerous houses

a week later I get the same address to deliver to. I contacted DoorDash support again and told them there's a dangerous animal at the house and they should block this address from using DoorDash. They said they have no way to block addresses.

Can I sue DoorDash for constantly trying to send me back to a dangerous location


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You need to sue the customer.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

STRIDERr said:


> I was delivering an order and the guy opens the door and a few seconds later this big German Shepherd comes running out at me.. I back up as he's coming towards me and trip over something and fall to the ground. Before I fell he bit me on my side then stopped. It could have been a hell a lot worse.
> 
> I reported it to DoorDash...
> 
> ...


Report to police. Then contact Lawyer.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

STRIDERr said:


> I was delivering an order and the guy opens the door and a few seconds later this big German Shepherd comes running out at me.. I back up as he's coming towards me and trip over something and fall to the ground. Before I fell he bit me on my side then stopped. It could have been a hell a lot worse.
> 
> I reported it to DoorDash...
> 
> ...


Your issue is with the homeowner.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

STRIDERr said:


> I was delivering an order and the guy opens the door and a few seconds later this big German Shepherd comes running out at me.. I back up as he's coming towards me and trip over something and fall to the ground. Before I fell he bit me on my side then stopped. It could have been a hell a lot worse.
> 
> I reported it to DoorDash...
> 
> ...


Leave food at door.
Call customer.

Or

Call Animal Control









I have learned to use delivery bag to block door opening.
I am like a bull fighter with a pizza bag.
Usually, I use it to prevent pets from escaping. Because I feel obligated to help round them Up again so my customers can eat.
But it provides defense.

Most dogs are not expecting additional blockage when a door opens . It causes them to back up & reassess . Some like to smell the bag.some are scared of the bag & run.

Running is usually not good.
Stand your ground .calmly.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

STRIDERr said:


> Can I sue DoorDash for constantly trying to send me back to a dangerous location


ROFLMAO

So you are doing a gig app as an independent contractor, and you have the choice of whether or not to do any particular order since you are an independent contractor, and you want to sue the gig app company for sending you a request to go to a known "dangerous" location that YOU as an independent contractor have a choice of accepting or rejecting?

Sue for what???????????????????????????????


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dogs are a Well Known occupational Hazard in the Delivery Industry.
Prepare yourself.
I have had loose dogs on the street try to stop me .
Dogs that have nothing to do with the address I am delivering to. I once faked out a young rottweiler by giving him loud commands. No ! Get. And assertive body language . It may not have worked on an older more experienced dog.










I have had close calls. But have not been bitten in 6+ years .

( A lit cigarette butt between the eyes REALLY works well ! They want Nothing to do with you after you produce fire in their eyes from 15 feet away !)


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Send the dog my way. We’ll be smooching in no time.

Dogs are my favorite people!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I love dogs and every dog I ever met loved me, too. I’ve been around German Shepherds, Dobermans & Rottweilers. That was until I met Cujo II.

One delivery the black Chow was chained outside the door. The dog was Cujo’s descendant. As I’m walking up the driveway, the dog is acting aggressive. I stop, and the owner comes outside, and says the dog looks & acts fierce but he doesn’t bite. He also said same thing in a text before I arrived.

I hand the guy the delivery, and as I’m walking down the driveway, the dog bites me in the ass. It hurt like hell. The owner doesn’t apologize. I call the gig company, think it was UE, and told them what happened. I get their useless response of blah, blah blah.

Luckily I had jeans on but that bite hurt for a day. I didn’t do anything besides that. Sometimes you just have to let things go.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

STRIDERr said:


> I was delivering an order and the guy opens the door and a few seconds later this big German Shepherd comes running out at me.. I back up as he's coming towards me and trip over something and fall to the ground. Before I fell he bit me on my side then stopped. It could have been a hell a lot worse.
> 
> I reported it to DoorDash...
> 
> ...


Easy solution. Bring along some doggie treats laced in cyanide (or some untraceable lethal poison). Problem solved.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

carry a stun gun, even when the order says hand to customer just leave it and run, you cant sue doordash i doubt, but you could sue the homeowner


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Ribak said:


> Easy solution. Bring along some doggie treats laced in cyanide (or some untraceable lethal poison). Problem solved.


You are one sick person and should be reported for such a thing .


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Why would you sue Doordash?? They didn't bite you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Easy solution. Bring along some doggie treats laced in cyanide (or some untraceable lethal poison). Problem solved.


I pray you never own a dog.

Are you this neighbor?








Neighbor Charged in Death of Poisoned Dog


MANSFIELD, Ohio — The man accused of poisoning a neighbor’s dog with rat poison has officially been charged by police.David Burrell, 69, was served Wednesday night with a summons to app…




fox8.com


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

1. The owner of the home is the one you need to bring any lawsuit against and you should have called the police when the incident occurred, so a police report would have been done.

2. Next time just leave the food at the door and if the owner let the dog out again and you get bit again then refer to number one and report it was the second time this happened and DoorDash has been notified about the vicious animal.

The dog will be taken into custody by Animal Control and if found being vicious it will be put down.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm a dog lover and usually they like me too but there are some Cujos out there. While I was making a delivery, a snarling, psycho dog from the next door house charged at me to about three feet away while the moron owner who was outside was saying "he won't hurt you, he's friendly". You could have fooled me! It was a nice neighborhood, so I was halfway hoping the crazy mongrel would bite me. I surely would have called Saul immediately I can tell you that!


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

STRIDERr said:


> I was delivering an order and the guy opens the door and a few seconds later this big German Shepherd comes running out at me.. I back up as he's coming towards me and trip over something and fall to the ground. Before I fell he bit me on my side then stopped. It could have been a hell a lot worse.
> 
> I reported it to DoorDash...
> 
> ...


bruh thats not the company's fault. with doordash, shouldn't you still see the address when you accept? havent done doordash in a while. just cancel if you see it. sue the customer but thats a lot of money and time to put in.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

STRIDERr said:


> Can I sue DoorDash for a Dog biting me


Sue the dog.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

For the future: if a dog is disrespecting you, in your very best Master voice, very strictly, command “SIT!” It works. Now, I’m not sure it works 100% of the time, but worked for me always (admittedly, I have a pretty serious Master voice, pure metal. The dog’s owner might sit, too 😂)


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> I'm a dog lover and usually they like me too but there are some Cujos out there. While I was making a delivery, a snarling, psycho dog from the next door house charged at me to about three feet away while the moron owner who was outside was saying "he won't hurt you, he's friendly". You could have fooled me! It was a nice neighborhood, so I was halfway hoping the crazy mongrel would bite me. I surely would have called Saul immediately I can tell you that!


If you weren’t in FL, I’d think we both met the same Cujo II. Good you didn’t get bit because mine I swear had the ability to take a big chunk out of my ass, if it weren’t for the jeans.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

STRIDERr said:


> I was delivering an order and the guy opens the door and a few seconds later this big German Shepherd comes running out at me.. I back up as he's coming towards me and trip over something and fall to the ground. Before I fell he bit me on my side then stopped. It could have been a hell a lot worse.
> 
> I reported it to DoorDash...
> 
> ...


Every owner is legally responsible for their animals. You can sue the owner, but you need proof of harm.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Illini said:


> Why would you sue Doordash?? They didn't bite you.


Well DD bites everyone but not that way. They can bite my ass.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I hand the guy the delivery, and as I’m walking down the driveway, the dog bites me in the ass.


Sorry to hear that you got bitten.
This is where you made a mistake. Dog owner Customers should never take things from a stranger from a closed range. Dogs see which is threatening posture from a stranger to their owners and most dogs could attack the stranger.

When a delivery guy see a dog, he/she never should hand out foods to dog owners. Ask dog owner to stay away and leave the food somewhere where is safe to do so.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I was once attacked by an ankle biter during a delivery. Sometimes I still have nightmares.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I love dogs and every dog I ever met loved me, too. I’ve been around German Shepherds, Dobermans & Rottweilers. That was until I met Cujo II.
> 
> One delivery the black Chow was chained outside the door. The dog was Cujo’s descendant. As I’m walking up the driveway, the dog is acting aggressive. I stop, and the owner comes outside, and says the dog looks & acts fierce but he doesn’t bite. He also said same thing in a text before I arrived.
> 
> ...


At least it didn’t bite you in the…


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

There’s probably a clause in the DD terms of agreement that says they aren’t responsible for dog bites or idiot customers who don’t control their dogs.
So you better call Saul and sue the customer.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> If you weren’t in FL, I’d think we both met the same Cujo II. Good you didn’t get bit because mine I swear had the ability to take a big chunk out of my ass, if it weren’t for the jeans.


My GH bag still has the teethmarks on it!!!


----------



## Humans Reason (5 mo ago)

You can definitely sue the homeowner.

Many lawfirms will take these types of cases, because liability is covered by default in homeowners insurance policies or renters policy. Unless the the dog is a high risk breed, and not covered as determined by the individual insurer. When the dog is not covered, then you are suing the homeowner directly which makes it harder to win the amount of money that attorneys like to in which they will do the cases upfront for no cost to you.

You can google high risk dog breeds that insurer's essentially black list.

Make sure you have everything documented. Including many pictures of the location and your injuries. As well as all medical documentation. And write everything down that was said and done.

I understand you feel Door Dash is the problem, but the causation of you injuries is the homeowners dog. However, Door Dash should be able to stop having that client matched to you, not sure why they haven't already.


Best of luck.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> You are one sick person and should be reported for such a thing .


LMAO
Report to who? ASPCA? Dog's Lives Matter?

Don't worry, I will do it.
@Ribak - yer in trubble now.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Take the dog to doggy court.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

STRIDERr said:


> I was delivering an order and the guy opens the door and a few seconds later this big German Shepherd comes running out at me.. I back up as he's coming towards me and trip over something and fall to the ground. Before I fell he bit me on my side then stopped. It could have been a hell a lot worse.
> 
> I reported it to DoorDash...
> 
> ...


NO and NO and NO Again and if you think you can - rethink.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Sorry to hear that you got bitten.
> This is where you made a mistake. Dog owner Customers should never take things from a stranger from a closed range. Dogs see which is threatening posture from a stranger to their owners and most dogs could attack the stranger.
> 
> When a delivery guy see a dog, he/she never should hand out foods to dog owners. Ask dog owner to stay away and leave the food somewhere where is safe to do so.


Hi Wildgoose, good to see ya. While that’s a good suggestion, this dog was a monster. Owner’s at fault because the monster should’ve been inside or in the yard, not chained in the driveway by the door


ColonyMark said:


> At least it didn’t bite you in the…


If ya meant my Mr. Johnson, well I don’t have one because I’m not a Mr. 😀


Rickos69 said:


> My GH bag still has the teethmarks on it!!!


Good thing my ass doesn’t.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Take the dog to doggy court.


Who presides at doggy court, McGruff?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Good thing my ass doesn’t.


Show a picture or yours does.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Leave food at door.
> Call customer.
> 
> Or
> ...


In 5 years I have had multiple run ins but only one serious. This past winter a very vicous German Shepard came out of no where. (it was the homeowner who requested a delivery). I used my bag to block the dog and it ripped one of my bags to shreds before the owner got control over it. It was one of the free bags I've gotten. I told the ahole his dog shredded my $80 bag and if he didn't reimburse me I was calling the cops. He chose to give me the $80 for the free bag I had!✅

I also once had an American Bulldog come right thru the front door at me! Luckily he got his leg caught in the door long enough for me to run back and jump on the roof of my car!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

> *Can I sue DoorDash for a Dog biting me*


Sure, you can sue anyone for anything. Whether or not you're successful is another matter. There's the same chance of you biting the dog and Door Dash suing you and winning.

In other words, it's not likely.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Oops! 


Invisible said:


> Hi Wildgoose, good to see ya. While that’s a good suggestion, this dog was a monster. Owner’s at fault because the monster should’ve been inside or in the yard, not chained in the driveway by the door
> 
> 
> If ya meant my Mr. Johnson, well I don’t have one because I’m not a Mr. 😀
> ...


Oops! Sorry


----------



## cyberlucky88 (4 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You need to sue the customer.


Yup the owner of the dog has to have control of their dog at all times whether it's public property or private property.


----------

